# Chains on a fire hydrant



## Pcinspector1 (May 17, 2012)

Do the chains on the fire hydrant caps serve any other purpose other than preventing the cap from disapearing when the hydrant is in use?

pc1


----------



## Coug Dad (May 17, 2012)

Keep the caps from being stolen when the hydrant is not in use?


----------



## mark handler (May 17, 2012)

Around here there has been an increase in the theft of fire hydrant caps. They just cut the chains.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 17, 2012)

Nope...... keeps honest people honest and also prevents a loose cap from blowing off the hydrant when it is charged.


----------



## globe trekker (May 17, 2012)

Brass is fetching a pretty good amount (of money) when recycled.  I'm surprised that

more caps aren't stolen!


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 17, 2012)

Never seen a brass cap on a fire hydrant. On a standpipe or FDC yah.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 17, 2012)

I noticed a lot of hydrants in town with the chains dangling from the caps and not attached to the hydrant since we've been painting the bonnets for flow rates. I wondered if the main purpose was to prevent the cap from blowing off when charged?

I also wondered if the fire district cuts them loose when fighting a fire, and if that's a normal practice?

and yes they are taken the brass caps off the FDC for the brass. makes a nice bird nest!

pc1


----------



## rshuey (May 17, 2012)

Sometimes ff will cut them because they are binding up and time counts. Ive cut my fair share...haha


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 18, 2012)

Me too, same reason. Few coats of paint really gums them up.



			
				rshuey said:
			
		

> Sometimes ff will cut them because they are binding up and time counts. Ive cut my fair share...haha


----------

